# Why am I still here?



## BluePink (Apr 2, 2011)

I know this sounds awful but I want to know why I survived cancer 2 years ago just to go through a divorce now? 

I am feeling a bit sorry for myself but I really do wonder why. :scratchhead:


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

There is no way to understand the world all the time. I am sure the answer will come to you. There must be something great waiting for you


----------



## BluePink (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you, Sadand.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Why? Because God has a sense of humor and poor timing. Truly I don't know, no one does. You pick yourself up dust yourself off and keep going. Both my wife and I are former cancer patients. In my wife's case she was a late stage human trials subject because her case was so far gone. Her case made the medical journals. Now why, after you beat million to one odds would you not crave to love ever god damn day hence? But there you have it. No one knows why bad **** happens. It just does so kick it down the road.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sorry you are hurting right now.$
Good for you for beating cancer. You are stronger than you give yourself credit for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BluePink (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you both so much. Coming here and reading such positive words and knowing others are hurting, or were hurting, as much as I am is somehow a comfort to me. 

I am so afraid of what lays ahead for me but also a bit excited to see what path my life will take now. It's just too bad I won't have my best friend and husband with me to share with anymore.


----------

